# pets behaving oddly during 2ww - can they tell?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

last time i was on the 2ww my cat sat on/with me a lot. at the time i sort of just thought, well, she knows i'm a bit emotional.. but i'm back on the 2ww and she's shadowing me! spent the last 4 hours sitting next to me and most of the last hour with her paw on my arm. does she know?  obviously my hormones are affected by the progesterone and maybe that's what she's picking up on, and last time i had a BFN.. but it does make me wonder. 

anyone got any experiences of odd pet behaviour during the 2ww? anyone got BFP and their pet has noticed first?


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not sure about 2ww as I'm yet to egg share.  I have 3 children with the ex and not sure so much about dogs but definitely cats know something. Animals tend to know. Our old cat was very aloof but when I was pregnant with all 3 she would sit on my lap and follow me. Once they were born she didn't want to know me lol. Bless her she is no longer with us but I will never forget her moments she had. Xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

My dog - who always used to be a daddy's boy - hardly left my side from the 2ww up to the birth, even started sleeping my side of the bed instead of his usual spot next to DP. When DS arrived he the dog took to laying next to the moses basket and even now will often lay in front of the nursey door at night, if we forget to close the door properly he sneaks in and lays next to the cot. If he's not in front of the nursery he still sleeps next to me. Love my dog   


Animals are great, they pick up on such a lot. Where would we be without our furbabies?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Whenever I've been pregnant my cat hasn't left me alone and wanted to lay on my tummy all the time


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

My dog is so daft he hasnt noticed, even now with a massive bump. He will lay on me with his head on my bump and get kicked in the face, he just looks at me like "mum why did you do that"   love him though, i always knew he was dumb for a dog - some can lead the blind or rescue their owner from sea.....mine barks at darkness!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Yup - my dog keeps on wanting to get on my lap although space is very limited at this stage, and her presence can set off an 'internal beating' but it started at the 2WW.  Today she sat next to me, with one paw on my tummy for ages- hilarious looking.

Ticky - your dog sounds like mine - bless, she's not the brightest, but def entertaining      he's not a cocker spaniel, is he?


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

No hes a pomeranian. Hes as active as a cocker though x


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

My dog was the same!! On my first 2ww, he would lie on the sofa with me at every opportunity, would even choose a cuddle over his food. Later in my pregnancy, he would push his head against my bump when baby was kicking, very cute.

This time round, he has been exactly the same so far. 

We have 2 cocker spaniels, one is very tuned in and intelligent and the other is as daft as a brush, he just wants to have a fun time constantly and wouldn't have a clue!!


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just seen this topic whilst I have my 'aloof, unfriendly, don't touch me or look at me or come near me!!!' cat snuggled on my lap, purring like a crazy. Infact, now I come to think of it, she's actually been more affectionate towards me but only from the end of last week which was the end of week 1 of 2ww. 

Oh my, she's just started marching on me - that's a first!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh. Good luck Marti  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have two cats, brother and sister, neither sit on my lap-ever. The boy cat 'suckles' my DS all the time (they were separated way too early from their mum ) Tonight the cat bypassed my DS and came and suckled my tum   Boobs started hurting today too....


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

This is turning into an interesting experiment.....good luck to you too Faithope


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't recall the cat or the dog acting particularly different during the 2ww, but when I have been pregnant, they have definitely acted oddly!

When I have been lying on the bed or on the couch on my side the cats would always get onto my belly and purr away. They were both usually quite independent or loving only on their own terms. 

My dog, a boxer, started to carry around a little cuddly toy everywhere she went. We started calling it her baby pup because she would not be without it. As soon as I had my little DS she stopped carrying it and started 'guarding' the baby. Following me and the baby around everywhere or sitting outside his bedroom door.


----------

